# Impressionist piano piece "wind"



## nadavgreenhut (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi there! I'm new to this forum and I would like to share with you my latest piano piece.
I would really appreciate your comments, thoughts and anything else that pops in your heads


----------



## ricardo_jvc6 (Dec 8, 2010)

Beautiful Impressionist Piece. Now this is what I say a great impressissionist piece. Sounds very Ravel mixed with Debussy and Chopin(in some parts), no kidding. I founded very pleasing to hear.


----------



## Musician (Jul 25, 2013)

יפה ונחמד נדב.
Nice and simple composition.


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I like this a lot! Well done


----------



## nadavgreenhut (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks! Indeed, they are by far my greatest influence. I'm glad you enjoyed


----------



## nadavgreenhut (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks! I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## nadavgreenhut (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks! I have to say those composers are exactly the influence to these piece


----------

